# Biceps length



## Fitpix (Jun 10, 2002)

I know that preacher curls help the lower part of the bi... but mine are very short ending over an inch may be 2 from my elbow...will they lengthen or just be fuller at the stop point?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 10, 2002)

I think it is supposed to help with lower BI development, but to lengthen them, if at all, I think you need a stretch excersize like a seated dumbell curl on an incline bench.

Hopefully someone can say for sure though.


----------



## Fitpix (Jun 10, 2002)

Personally I will probably have to stick to thinking "hey I gotta nice peak!"


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitpix *_
> I know that preacher curls help the lower part of the bi... but mine are very short ending over an inch may be 2 from my elbow...will they lengthen or just be fuller at the stop point?



The shape of your muscle is genetic, whether it be the length, peak, etc., you cannot really change this.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jun 11, 2002)

You must have long arms like me, almost ape-like.  Yes, it is true that you can't change the length due to genetics. Making them bigger overall will help mask this. Working your forearms directly to build mass near the elbow will help too.


----------



## TJohn (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Biceps length*



> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> The shape of your muscle is genetic, whether it be the length, peak, etc., you cannot really change this.



Hey Prince,

I disagree with you a bit on that. Someone with genetically short bi's can increase their length by doing certian things. True they will never be as long as a person with genetically long bi's. But if that person concentrates on stretching completely on every rep on every bi exercise and by doing bi lengthening exercises like prone db curls, preacher curls, db conc curls and so on that person will surely add length don't you think ??

TJohn


----------



## Mudge (Jun 11, 2002)

Thats why I suggested a stretch-excersize, like incline concentration curls, I thought old timer knowlege said that this would help a little.


----------



## mick01 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Biceps length*



> _*Originally posted by TJohn *_
> 
> 
> Hey Prince,
> ...




How could any of these exercises stretch the bi's? If the elbow is fully extended that???s all the stretch you get. Unless you have a serious flexibility problem that???s not a stretch.
The only way I know to really stretch the bis it to bring the arm slightly behind the body raise the wrist above the elbow and fully pronate the hand. You will feel a stretch in the biceps but you may find it hard to do a curling movement in this position.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Biceps length*



> _*Originally posted by TJohn *_
> Hey Prince,
> 
> I disagree with you a bit on that. Someone with genetically short bi's can increase their length by doing certian things. True they will never be as long as a person with genetically long bi's. But if that person concentrates on stretching completely on every rep on every bi exercise and by doing bi lengthening exercises like prone db curls, preacher curls, db conc curls and so on that person will surely add length don't you think ??
> ...



No, not at all.

I mean this in the nicest possible way, but you're a fool to think otherwise. You cannot alter where the muscle attaches to the tendon. End of story. Even very basic physiology will dictate this.


Fitpix: "I know that preacher curls help the lower part of the bi... but mine are very short ending over an inch may be 2 from my elbow...will they lengthen or just be fuller at the stop point?"

Any curls do *all* of the biceps. No individual portions. One benefit from having "short" biceps is that it'll give the impression of better biceps peak. At least you have that to smile about


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Biceps length*



> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> You cannot alter where the muscle attaches to the tendon. End of story.



I agree, all you can do is make it bigger.


----------



## LAM (Jun 11, 2002)

ditto...


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

Yep....GNC SUX 

Opps, wrong thread  

ditto


----------



## TJohn (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Biceps length*



> _*Originally posted by mick01 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what bi stretch you're talking about. What I mean is, if you're not fully extending at the bottom of the curl then you're not stretching the muscle out to it's fullest in the movement. 

TJohn


----------



## TJohn (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Biceps length*



> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> No, not at all.
> ...



Yes, but like STB said you can make it bigger. I think I didn't make the point I wanted in this thread   

TJohn


----------



## Robboe (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Biceps length*



> _*Originally posted by TJohn *_
> if you're not fully extending at the bottom of the curl then you're not stretching the muscle out to it's fullest in the movement.
> 
> TJohn




funny you should say this.

I never totally extend my arm to lockout when curling.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Biceps length*



> _*Originally posted by TJohn *_
> 
> 
> Yes, but like STB said you can make it bigger. I think I didn't make the point I wanted in this thread
> ...



Yes, you can make it bigger, but you can't make it longer.


----------



## TJohn (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Biceps length*



> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why ??

TJohn


----------



## Robboe (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Biceps length*



> _*Originally posted by TJohn *_
> 
> 
> Why ??
> ...



I curl with heavy weights. Total extention could result in a tendon rupture. Besides, i like to keep constant tension on the muscle.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2002)

I never lock out either, keep a slight bend.


----------



## TJohn (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Biceps length*



> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> I curl with heavy weights. Total extention could result in a tendon rupture. Besides, i like to keep constant tension on the muscle.



Ah heavy that explains it. I didn't mean locking out and flexing the tri's which would release tension, just doing the full movement. Geez, I'm not doing to well today  

TJohn


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Biceps length*



> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> I curl with heavy weights. Total extention could result in a tendon rupture. Besides, i like to keep constant tension on the muscle.



Yeah, I've done this and it took a long time to recover from it. Same thing goes for pullups,downs.


----------



## Fitpix (Jun 15, 2002)

like I said "hey I gotta nice peak!"


----------

